# The Fourth Kind



## Bobo (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't see a thread on this yet, but it could be an awesome movie  And Milla Jovovich is always awesome


----------



## matty2fatty (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw the trailer for this when I went to see Paranormal Activity, it looks pretty cool. However, given what movie I was there to see, it seems like we're back on another cycle of fake documentary style movies.


----------



## Variant (Oct 21, 2009)

^

Yeah, the format is, frankly, insulting and doesn't help with propagation of myth as fact amongst the LCD.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 21, 2009)

Well it's just a movie, so I'll treat it as entertainment and try not to get any deeper than that


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 22, 2009)

It's just a movie?????

FUCK I thought it was real!


----------



## Jonny (Oct 22, 2009)

Girlfriend wants to see it, it is at least interesting to see the woman wobble up and down on the sofa. That's all I want to see (and chuckle at)

It's out next Friday and is ever so tempting to be watched.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 22, 2009)

DiezelMonster said:


> It's just a movie?????
> 
> FUCK I thought it was real!



Haha touche!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 1, 2009)

I want to see it.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Idk about it, at my univeristy they sprayed chalked stencils all over the sidewalk which told what all 4 kinds were and the first 3 had their url and the last had the date when it comes out.

I think they're trying too hard


----------



## Fionn (Nov 1, 2009)

advert scared the shit out of me, looks proper intense!!!


----------



## TruthDose (Nov 17, 2009)

I was disappointed 

Also I looked up the whole "archive footage" claim... another disappointing moment.


****SPOILER (sort of)*****

It would be awesome if the lady's jaw had actually opened that wide

I had expected a story along the lines of Planetary Duality and Thordendal's Special Defects


----------



## MikeH (Mar 21, 2010)

Bump of epic proportions!

Just watched this with m'lady. And I have to say, I was legitimately freaked out. Only one part really did it though. The part where the "aliens" take over her body and it's of the "real" footage. Something about it just got me. Maybe the "I am...god" part. And while the whole documentary thing is played out at his point, I thought it was very well executed.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 22, 2010)

I was disapointed with this. But that Emily woman creeped me out man


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

Agreed. She looked like an alien herself.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 22, 2010)

A friend of mine watched it and then claimed it wasn't about aliens at all but about daemonic possession...


----------



## Bobo (Dec 13, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Bump of epic proportions!
> 
> Just watched this with m'lady. And I have to say, I was legitimately freaked out. Only one part really did it though. The part where the "aliens" take over her body and it's of the "real" footage. Something about it just got me. Maybe the "I am...god" part. And while the whole documentary thing is played out at his point, I thought it was very well executed.



I'll see your bump and raise it sir!

And SPOILER!!!  of sorts coming. (So how the hell do you folks do the green spoiler sections of the post?)

So the op just finally saw this movie this weekend  Well I admit I lost interest when my buddy, the movie nerd, told me this movie was a hoax. Not as outright as Blair Witch, but hey, I kinda figure anything out of Hollywood is a bit dodgy. 

But I liked the movie regardless of what little if any basis in reality it has.


Spoiler



And yeah the footage of alien Emily at the end was freaky awesome. Watched that part maybe 10 times lol.


 Anyway the story was pretty cool, worth and hour and a half if you're bored.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2010)

The wife and I both thought this was pretty cool, watched it a couple months ago.

Bobo, I added spoiler tags to your post for you so you can just hit edit and see how they work


----------



## Bobo (Dec 16, 2010)

technomancer said:


> The wife and I both thought this was pretty cool, watched it a couple months ago.
> 
> Bobo, I added spoiler tags to your post for you so you can just hit edit and see how they work



Cool thanks. I may not know Summerian, but now I know the hidden language of


Spoiler



7string.org


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

The wife and I watched it. I thought it would be a lot better than it was. Mostly soft talking/whining with small distorted cam takes and such. When we went into the movie we didn't know it was all 100% fake since they claim up and down all the original footage is real - shouldn't that shit be illegal or something?? To claim something is completely real and true footage while being 100% fake intentionally all along?

Anyhow, I knew it was all bullshit when the alien started speaking Sumerian words. For one, Sumer was like 3-5 thousand years ago. Why would any alien species with the capability of interstellar travel still be speaking such an ancient language? Makes no fucking sense whatsoever and was the instant cue that the movie was bullshit. After the movie was over I looked it up and found that it was purely fictional and was stemmed from some cases of natives gone missing in the area which were found to be mainly freezing deaths/missing persons going out to the main village under seriously adverse weather conditions.

Anyhow, even if the movie's footage were 100% real the only interesting part was the UFO going over the house in the "Cop car cam". The rest still would be hypnosis BS. I dunno, just my 2 cents. We didn't really dig it.


Rev.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe an advanced civilization has come together to use one language, and maybe it lasts. That part wouldn't strike me as unbelievable, but there are things about the movie that scream "fake". I took it in as just a sci-fi movie, not a documentary, so it was a decent flick. If I had gone into it thinking it was real, I would have felt duped at some point.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't know why this was bumped.

I totally forgot that I saw this movie, if it weren't for this thread.

*Yeah.  It was that bad.*


----------

